# Wasatch Mountain moose help



## Roadlesshunter (Mar 2, 2012)

My dad drew out on the Wasatch moose and I am wonder what size can we expect to find. We usually put in for Ogden unit, but they have reduced the tags to nothing and the moose are virtually non existent anymore.

I was just wondering what size we should be expecting on the Wasatch. I have seen some good ones on our cow elk hunts, but I have no idea how score works on moose.

Sure wish we had the tag 10 years ago on the Ogden unit. The governors tag holder and his 10 guides were chasing a moose that was 60 + inches wide. I was 20 yards from him while hunting deer on the extended. He was a great moose. I haven't seen one that even approaches his size in any unit in Utah. I think a regular hunter ended up shooting him, but that was just rumor, so I am not sure. The guide for the governors tag thought he would be the state recorded. Man what 10 year can do for the Moose herd.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*Moose*

Have yet to see a moose in my travels on the Wasatch unit. I would say moose numbers are down in general across Utah. Not seeing anything in the areas that we tradeitionaly have found moose. Your dad is going to have to work this year just to find a good bull.
Big


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Will be a tough hunt. Id seriously not pass a bull like this. 








It will be tough finding one any better


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Ditto what SW says......

5-10 years ago there were some DANDY bulls south of Strawberry,
The Waters , Tie Fork, Partridge canyon areas had some good moose!

Not any more, The last 3 years, same areas, I've not seen a single moose.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have no reason to dispute what has previously been written, but we have property up Big Cottonwood canyon and spend a lot of time up there. We saw more moose last year in the area between BCC, Midway and Park City than we ever have. Some nice ones too. I've heard the same about AF canyon. Put in the time scouting and you'll do fine. 

My anecdotal, unscientific observation is that the Eleaphora and other factors suppressing the moose elsewhere has not hit the moose along the Wasatch front nearly as badly.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I actually did see a couple in there last year near Strawberry. One bull was near 5th water I believe not too far from the spillway in a big field. Though I didn't see moose all to often and I was up there quite a bit.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Ummm,
5th dosnt have alot of water in it, a small stream, Mud springs, Wallows.

6th has the 'Tub',,,,,With the spill way..


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> Ummm,
> 5th dosnt have alot of water in it, a small stream, Mud springs, Wallows.
> 
> 6th has the 'Tub',,,,,With the spill way..


Common goofy, I said near 5th! I was on the ridge and he was towards 6th...8) Gosh!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Moose are down throughout the State. The Wasatch is no different. I've helped 8 guys kill Wasatch moose over the past 5 years and have seen a decline every year. Last year I saw more 2 year old type bulls than I have in the previous 4. Problem is those bulls will only be 3 this year. Not many 47"+ mature bull bulls anymore. He should be happy to shoot a low 40s bull with nice palms. That is the expectation in today's world.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Common goofy, I said near 5th! I was on the ridge and he was towards 6th...8) Gosh!


Heck I winked:grin:

That area U describe ,to us old-timers is called " The graveyard " ...
And had some SMOKER bull moose in it 8-12 years ago.
Anyone one this forum know why its called the graveyard?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> Heck I winked:grin:
> 
> That area U describe ,to us old-timers is called " The graveyard " ...
> And had some SMOKER bull moose in it 8-12 years ago.
> Anyone one this forum know why its called the graveyard?


:noidea:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> Heck I winked:grin:
> 
> That area U describe ,to us old-timers is called " The graveyard " ...
> And had some SMOKER bull moose in it 8-12 years ago.
> Anyone one this forum know why its called the graveyard?


Cause you'll die trying to pack something outta there?


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

wasnt it called graveyard cause a while back someone had a bunch of horses or cows in there and a bad storm came in and they got stuck in there and they all died


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

sunshine GOT IT!!!

It was a herd of horses, 50 years ago or so ...

Early snow pined them up there and they couldnt be reached and saved.

The entire herd ( 60+ I believe it was ) parished through the winter.
Been called the 'Graveyard' ever since.....


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is a moose I had come across my camera last year in the Wasatch unit. The picture isn't very clear but he looks like a nice bull to me. PM me if you would like more info on where I took this picture.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Saw a couple last year West Fork of the Duchesne River. Good luck.


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

I gave a tip to guy a few years ago about a monster bull I saw several times on the bowhunt in diamond fork on the center canyon trail. He called me several times getting the exact location of the bull. Well he goes up and shoots it and doesn't even call and say thanks. Found out he got it through a coworker. That's utah hunting for you.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Birdbow, That wasn't the one hang'in on Center and 5th water was it?

He was an absolute Toad of a bull! 6-8 years ago?


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

It was 3 years ago.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I saw that bull too if it was the one hanging in 3rd/4th water....


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I did see a couple decent bulls up above current creek res last fall on the way to co-op creek that might be worth checking out.


----------



## Boulderhunter (Nov 19, 2007)

I drew the Wasatch tag in 2009 and had a great hunt, I did a lot of scouting throughout the unit and ended up taking my bull during the first season of the hunt in the Doc flats area (Strawberry river).


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

boulderhunter said:


> i drew the wasatch tag in 2009 and had a great hunt, i did a lot of scouting throughout the unit and ended up taking my bull during the first season of the hunt in the doc flats area (strawberry river).
> View attachment 13634
> View attachment 13642


nice bull


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah that is a nice bull boulderhunter. Did you have it mounted? (I hope).


----------



## Boulderhunter (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks and yes I had Denny's wilderness taxidermy mount it for me.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I am, not much of a moose hunter but my oldest by and I had one of the late season Diamond Fork cow elk tags two years ago. We ran into 3 bull moose along the sheep creek road during the hunt. One of the 3 I would have taken with out questions the other 2 were to far of the beaten trail to get a good look at them. 

400bull


----------

